# My kittys



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres some up todate pics of my cats

Max









Max and Diesel










Mummy and baby pebbles and fern


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow... you got a house full! : )

do they all get along ?


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

yes they all get along,max and pebbles are ferns mum and dad,she had 3 babies the other two were boys and they went to my mum and best friend was going to keep them all lol.
Diesel was sick from a baby its took me 18 months to get him a good quality of life but he has a shiny coat now and is doing fine,they all sleep together and groom each other.They meow like a baby crying.
Mum and dad are 3 iv had them since kittens.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

They are all so pretty, I like Diesel!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty cats!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you:high5:


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovin the blacck baby you have, he very pretty. Of course they are all pretty, hubby wanted one of those really badly. But then we were "blessed" with Sake' and that pretty much took the choice out of our hands.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Diesel is my black one,he has the loudest purr i have ever heard,sounds like a lawn mower


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Heres some more


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What beautiful cats! What kind of cat is Deisel?


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> What beautiful cats! What kind of cat is Deisel?


Diesel is a black oriental male


----------

